# St. Joseph Bread



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No fennel or anise seed in it? What makes it Anise Bread.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Below the last picture in the original post:

"On a floured board ‘spoon’ out dough and kneed for a few minutes…add the Anise seed ( one heaping teaspoon) and kneed a couple of minutes more to incorporate it into the bread."


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You're supposed to read the pictures not the words.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The Easter bread recipe.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to say mix in a heaping teaspoon of Anise seed in this the dough after
you take it out of the food processor …


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That's better. Reading the picture I now know about the fennel seed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a very soft dough you just kneed it for a few minutes,( with some flour on the board)
to mix in the Anise seeds.
Its a delicious bread…


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

gkreamer said:


> Below the last picture in the original post:
> 
> "On a floured board ‘spoon’ out dough and kneed for a few minutes…add the Anise seed ( one heaping teaspoon) and kneed a couple of minutes more to incorporate it into the bread."


thank you, gkreamer, I’m not totally loosing it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> That's better. Reading the picture I now know about the fennel seed.


Anise seed! not fennel seed! Keep up Wooley!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd like to make this sometime when I have the time. Since the entire directions aren't shown I take it that the rising is a first rise, punch down and shape, second rise, correct? Either seed would probably be OK with anise being sweeter and a stronger licorice flavor. I do like the fennel bulbs and stalks with tomato when I can get them. I have both seeds. Actually I have star anise also, none of these are interchangeable with the others.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Also tarragon which has a licorice like flavor. I just like the flavor regardless where it comes from and eat the black licorice candies occasionally.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t exactly punch it down…just turn the bowl over…divide the dough in half for two
breads. Then cut the half into three balls and roll into ropes and braid…let rise for about 45 
minutes then coat with egg wash and sesame seeds. 
This is it before going into the oven









and this is it after he baked…a you can see it raised a lot in the baking…
I can’t describe how delicious this bread is with the infusion of the Anise.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK and I went back and read the reading in your first post and see that is sesame seed sprinkled on top. I was going to ask if sesame or flax seed on top, I have both. Also see it's a three braid not two, somehow I thought it was two twisted things.
There is a bread I used to make that had flax seeds, teff seed or chia seed, sesame seed and something else I can't remember and sweetened with honey. Quite good and make great bread crumbs. I used it exclusively for schnitzel.


----------

